# xmas came early



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

can anyone ID these lures? I went for a short paddle in the upper ross this morning and found these two hanging in a tree.It's nice to find some instead of losing them for a change.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

No idea, but with some new hooks they look like they could do some damage 8)

Nice find mate.


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Heno said:


> can anyone ID these lures? I went for a short paddle in the upper ross this morning and found these two hanging in a tree.It's nice to find some instead of losing them for a change.


Always fun to find lures, I found a nice lure on a submerged tree underwater while bass fishing.

Only in a Kayak would you notice these things.

Sorry, dont know the type of lure.

Dan


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Heno said:


> can anyone ID these lures? I went for a short paddle in the upper ross this morning and found these two hanging in a tree.It's nice to find some instead of losing them for a change.


Actually they look a bit like a Mauler which are produced in Queensland.

Mac's Maulers I think

Could be used for Mangroves Jacks up your way perhaps.

Dan


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate they look like the bounty hunter lures, 
im 99% sure thats what they are,

cant seem to find anything on the net about them but you will often see them in pics with PNG Black Bass.

Nice find


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

> you will often see them in pics with PNG Black Bass.


Clearly they cast OK then. That or those Black Bass are more nomadic than I realised.


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Fishing Man said:


> mate they look like the bounty hunter lures,
> im 99% sure thats what they are,
> 
> cant seem to find anything on the net about them but you will often see them in pics with PNG Black Bass.
> ...


Thats pretty much what the guys at Pro tackle said this morning although he hasn't seen any as small as these (80mm) before.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

they are one of the all time great lures mate, 
i would be inclined to retire them just so you have a couple in your box.

theres plenty of divers that will work just as well on bass etc


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

> can anyone ID these lures?


Bloody oath I can, they're mine. I left them in that tree for next time I'm up that way. But now that you have removed them you can return them to me in the post. And by the way the trebles need to be replaced prior to posting!!

Seriously, good find and hope they catch you a few.


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

"Bloody oath I can, they're mine. "








I'll put em back next week for you.... :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------

